
737 Max Scandal Cuts Boeing's Once Rock-Solid Image - stopads
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/26/783197253/737-max-scandal-cuts-boeings-once-rock-solid-image
======
phkahler
They're still treating it like a PR problem instead of an
engineering/management one. They cant just fire a few people or run some
newspaper ads to make the plane safe. The entire world is watching and will
not be satisfied unless they _actually_ make it safe.

~~~
Arnt
I agree with your last sentence... It's weird though. Why won't smooth
marketing talk work this time? It has worked many times, for many companies,
independent of factual reason. What's particular about this time?

I understand the HN consensus about what actually went wrong inside Boeing.
Maybe the HN consensus is right, maybe it isn't. What I find weird is that
this time, the PR works differently.

~~~
bobthepanda
This will have been the biggest, or at least the most visible, collective
failure of aviation regulators in a very long time, if not ever, to provide
checks on a company. So they are all pissed. And now that the FAA has fucked
up other regulators are not keen to just blindly follow their guidance,
particularly those in jurisdiction with existing or potential Boeing
competitors.

------
ncmncm
There will need to be wholesale resignations -- all of top management, and a
new board -- before Boeing will ever regain credibility.

Every day they fail to resign costs them more. At the time, two or three
resignations would have done it. Now we know how deep the rot runs.

------
avgeek23
We all know that,idk why it's being circle jerked over and over again.

Not just the 737 max but also the problems with the 787. Boeing is a good
example of what happens when enginnering is taken over by management.

~~~
phnofive
This does seem like a rehashing, but I think the subtext is - from my
perspective anyway - that there’s no clear end in sight to the 737 MAX issue.

~~~
ncmncm
When experienced pilots who knew all about the details crashed a simulator
programmed with what was supposed to be the fix, that was the end of any
credibility the current management could muster.

~~~
kami8845
Hey do you have a source for this story?

~~~
bobthepanda
[https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2019-11-08/delay...](https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2019-11-08/delays-
in-boeing-max-return-began-with-near-crash-in-simulator)

